# What do you think of this...



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

The Survival Doctor

I came across this website and wanted your opinions. I trust my fellow forum members' opinions since we have such an educated group here. 

I am looking for info mainly on first aid. I have some advanced training compared to the average Joe and standard Red Cross first aid classes. But I am always looking for more info weather it is herbs or off the beaten trail.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

I have read some of his material on how to treat different ailments, and I have been well satisfied with it.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Same here. I have read many articles from that site and found the information to be consistent with my first aid knowledge. A few of the tips I did not know but seem pretty good. The one about using hair to seal a head scalp would was interesting. I would have never thought about it but it seems like it would work fine. His basic premise is to clean, clean, clean, which is consistent with all I have learned.

Any little tidbit, used with your knowledge and understanding can be great in a survival situation. Advice is something always worth listening to. You don't have to take it but the price is right.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

He is a 'friend' on Facebook and I always enjoy his posts. Very practical stuff. I have basic first aid with more knowledge in certain conditions that I have a personal experience with (diabetes, arthritis, epilepsy, spins bifida) and I firmly believe you never stop learning. They add new treatments all the time and while one maybe fancier, most times common sense works best.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

The site looks interesting I'll definitely have to read more of it.

A few other sites to consider include Doom and Bloom, Patriot Nurse and for trauma medical kits Dark Angel Medical.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

CulexPipiens said:


> The site looks interesting I'll definitely have to read more of it.
> 
> A few other sites to consider include Doom and Bloom, Patriot Nurse and for trauma medical kits Dark Angel Medical.


This is why I love this forum! I can ask questions about something and get great recommendations as well!

:kiss:


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I was a licensed EMT a few years back. This guy seams to have his stuff together.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Have you ever downloaded the book "Where there is no doctor"?

http://www.arvindguptatoys.com/arvindgupta/hesperian-no-doctor.pdf


----------



## redhorse (Dec 27, 2012)

Also, where Where there is no Dentist.

http://www.amazon.com/Where-There-Is-No-Dentist/dp/0942364058

I have hard copies of both in my prepper library 

Grimm, I just checked out the site you posted. Thanks for sharing, it looks like it has a lot of good info. I'm going to have to fire up the printer


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

I make no claims to be an expert and I certainly am not a doctor, but I did recently post a page on my site about some DIY medical kits I put together for myself. Nothing fancy. Just an Altoids tin version, a larger "small bag" version and a "holy crap his blood is spurting out!" version.

http://culexpipiens.com/medical-kits/


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

I make no claims to be an expert and I certainly am not a doctor, but I did recently post a page on my site about some DIY medical kits I put together for myself. Nothing fancy. Just an Altoids tin version, a larger "small bag" version and a "holy crap his blood is spurting out!" version.

http://culexpipiens.com/medical-kits/


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I been pokin round his sight, seems ta be some perty good stuff in there.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

If you got some time to spend... or have a good plugin/browser and feel like downloading around 110 videos (most real short), here is a pretty interesting resource.

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=UUGJU6y1EGYnsFud68Ow_VeA


----------



## Mase92 (Feb 4, 2013)

CulexPipiens said:


> The site looks interesting I'll definitely have to read more of it.
> 
> A few other sites to consider include Doom and Bloom, Patriot Nurse and for trauma medical kits Dark Angel Medical.


great list. Dark Angel has done a great job.

Those are my go to reading sources for prep'n stuff.
He posts some solid stuff.


----------

